

FirstEnergy Says It’s Fixing a Leak at Ohio Nuclear Plant - stfu
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-06-07/firstenergy-says-it-s-fixing-a-leak-at-ohio-nuclear-plant

======
tosseraccount
"no radiation was discharged"

Note massive trading spike late afternoon yesterday with minor drop.

[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=FE&t=5d&l=on&z=l...](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=FE&t=5d&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=)

Makes you wonder if daytrader types knew about it on Thursday.

